# Récupération fichiers Mac stockés sur disque PC



## unman (18 Juillet 2003)

Bonjour à tous,
Je me suis enfin décidé à investir dans du matos neuf (iBook 900). Précautionneux j'ai sauvegardé les données de mon Performa 5400 sur un ZIP 100 formaté PC (afin de pouvoir le lire sur toutes les plateformes).
Lorsque enfin je réussis à rapatrier mes données grâce à un lecteur ZIP USB emprunté à un ami, aucun fichier ne s'ouvre et je découvre que dans chaque dossier un nouveau dossier "RESOURCE.FRK" s'est crée contenant un double de tous les fichiers du dossier parent.
Comment faire pour pouvoir utiliser de nouveau tous ces fichiers ?
Merci d'avance à tous ceux qui pourraient me venir en aide.


----------



## François (19 Juillet 2003)

Ciao Unman !

En fait G pas de réponse absolument exacte, mais une explication et une suggestion.
Tout d'abord, 'tite explication sur le dossier RESOURCE.FRK: j'pense que tu sais que les fichiers Mac sont composés d'un champ de ressources (icônes, dialogues, images, sons, etc.) et d'un champ de données (le code source notamment, etc.). Et comme le monde PC ne connaît _pas_ les ressources (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ô les ignares...), le dossier RESOURCE.FRK permet de stocker les champs de ressources ("resource fork" en englische) des fichiers sous forme de fichiers du même nom.

Mnt ma suggestion: je dois t'avouer que j'ai jamais essayé de reconvertir un fichier séparé en deux champs (ressources et données) depuis un disque PC vers Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Par contre, si t'as pas encore mis ton Performa à la poubelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tu peux directement transférer tes fichiers du Performa au iBook via un câble Ethernet spécial, qui permet de connecter *directement* deux ordis ensemble, sans passer par un hub (chais plus le nom exact, "câble croisé", je crois...). Depuis ton Performa, 'suffit de configurer le tdb TCP/IP sur Ethernet, puis d'aller chercher ton iBook avec l'Explorateur réseau.
D'ailleurs moi-même je fais ça: c'est tellement plus rapide et t'as pas besoin de disquette !


----------



## unman (21 Juillet 2003)

Merci de ta réponse François, mais entretemps j'ai contourné le problème et de toutes façons je n'aurais pas pu appliquer ta solution. Je suis retourné voir le revendeur de mon iBook (qui m'avait également repris mon Performa 5400 contre une remise symbolique, mais qui ne l'avait déjà plus) muni de mon ZIP. Il l'a lu sans problème sur son matos et me l'a gravé sur CD. De retour chez moi pas de problème non plus pour le lire et enfin accéder à mes précieux fichiers. Ouf !
Mais pour ma culture personnelle et pour prévenir une éventuelle résurgence de ce problème j'aimerais bien avoir une explication sur le phénomène décrit dans mon premier message.
Je lance donc un appel aux kadors du mac pour qui ce genre de choses et une évidence.
A+.


----------

